# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  در مورد فروش Windows 7 با لایسنس معتبر

## mehrzad007

آقاي كرامتي چرا قيمت محصولات ارائه شده اين همه پايينه ؟ 
(ببخشيد من تاپيك رو اينجا زدم امكان پست توي تالار فروشگاه براي من موجود نبود  )

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

توضیح از فروشنده اصلی:


س. چرا قیمتی که ارائه می دهید اختلاف زیادی با قیمت ماکروسافت داره ؟
*ج.شرکت ماکروسافت برای گروه خاصی از متخصصان کامپیوتر (Developers) شرایط ویژه ای را ارائه می دهد.* *به اعضای این گروه امکان دسترسی به تمامی نرم افزارها و محصولاتش را می دهد.  ما بوسیله ی یکی از دوستان در خارج از کشور که عضو یکی از این گروه ها است به این سرویس دسترسی داریم. از آنجایی که این سرویس هزینه ی چندانی برای ما نداشته می توانیم لایسنس محصولات ماکروسافت رابا قیمتی بسیار مناسب ارائه دهیم*

----------


## Felony

اقای کرامتی ، تو توضیحاتتون گفتید که یکسری از نسخه ها قابلیت نصب بر روی 1 سیستم رو داره ، خواستم بدونم موقع اتصال به اینترنت سریال پردازنده یا چیزی به مایکروسافت ارسال میشه یا ...

منظورم این هست که اگه یه وقت فکر ارتقاء بسیستم به سرمون بزنه دیگه این دیسک ویندوز بدون کرک فعال نمیشه ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من دقیقا نمی دونم چه مشخصه ای از سیستم به مایکروسافت گزارش میشه، اما بر حسب یک سری از مشخصات سخت افزاری شماره سریال مورد نظر برای استفاده روی سیستم شما منحصر میشه.

به گفته فروشنده این شماره سریال ها روی همان سیستمی که در ابتدا نصب شده تا 10 بار Activate می شوند (حتی در صورت upgrade قطعات سخت افزاری).

----------


## majidgbox

سلام 
جناب مهندس کرامتی 
قیمت هایی که شما اعلام کردید ب نسبت به کسایی که دارند همین خدمات ارائه میدن بیشتر 
فرق بین سریال هایی که شما ارائه می دید و کسانی دیگه که ارائه میدن هست ؟
یک سوال هم داشتم 
با خرید این سریال ها ویندوز سون میتونیم آپدیت کنیم ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> قیمت هایی که شما اعلام کردید ب نسبت به کسایی که دارند همین خدمات ارائه میدن بیشتر 
> فرق بین سریال هایی که شما ارائه می دید و کسانی دیگه که ارائه میدن هست ؟


این نسخه ها با سریال معتبر ارائه میشند، یعنی کرک شده نیستند.




> با خرید این سریال ها ویندوز سون میتونیم آپدیت کنیم ؟


بدون خرید اینها هم می تونید. ویندوزهای کرک شده  مشکلی برای آپدیت شدن از طریق Automatic Update ویندوز ندارند، ولی اگر بخواید از سایت مایکروسافت آپدیتی یا نرم افزاری را دانلود کنید که نیاز به Validation داشته باشه، اون وقت با سریال معتبر این کار شدنی هست، ولی با نسخه های کرک شده خیر. البته گاها برای این موارد هم کرک هایی ارائه شده.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من شخصا بخاطر نارضایتی هایی که از ویندوز ویستا داشتم از مدتها قبل منتظر انتشار ویندوز 7 بودم. روزی که نسخه آزمایشی اش منتشر شد شاید جزو اولین کسانی بودم که دانلود و آزمایشش کردم. روزی هم که نسخه RTM منتشر شد بعنوان OS اصلی سیستم ام نصب کردم.

ویندوز ویستا و ویندوز 7 RTM با استفاده از Activator هایی که در اینترنت یافت می شد به راحتی Activate می شدند، اما نسخه Final که در 22 اکتبر 2009 منتشر شد دیگه به این راحتی ها Activate نمی شد. این اواخر دیگه داشتم آماده میشدم یک مسافرت برای تهیه یک سری مایحتاج نرم افزاری با لایسنس های معتبر به خارج از ایران برم، چون ویندوز 7 که با کرک Activate شده بود (و نیز دیگر نرم افزارهای مایکروسافت مانند آفیس) پس از اولین آپدیت آنلاین Deactivate می شدند.

چند وقت پیش با فروشنده این لایسنس ها روی یک سایت دیگر آشنا شدم و یک تعداد مجوز برای مصرف شخصی خریدم. اول فکر نمی کردم واقعی باشه، اما وقتی تست کردم بدون مشکل Activate شدند و آپدیت ها هم بصورت  منظم دریافت و نصب می شوند. 

این شد که تصمیم گرفتم این شرایط خرید رو برای افراد دیگری هم که مثل به داشتن نسخه های Genuine علاقه دارند فراهم کنم.

نسخه هایی که الان در بازار ارائه میشه هیچ کدوم شماره سریال Genuine ندارند و با کرک و Activator هایی که بصورت جداگانه و یا ادغام شده در نصب کننده ویندوز کار می کنند ارائه می شوند.

عده دیگری هم شماره سریال OEM ارائه می کنند با قیمت های بالای 100 هزار تومان بسته نرم افزاری را می فروشند. این دسته اکثرا ویندوزهای کش رفته شده از روی بسته های لپ تاپ های وارداتی را ارائه می کنند.

----------


## Felony

داشتم میگشتم ببینم فرق بین این نسخه ها چیه که یه عکس پیدا کردم که براتون ضمیمه کردم ، تو عکس زیر تمام امکانات نسخه های مختلف 7 شرح داده شده .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> هیچ شرکتی نمیاد محصولات خودش رو با این تعداد به کارکنان خودش بده .


منظور کارکنان شرکت مایکروسافت نبوده! بلکه مایکروسافت برای برخی از توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار امتیازهای ویژه ایی در نظر میگیره. برای مثال، مایکروسافت یک فروشگاه الکترونیکی مخصوص خرید دارندگان مدرگ MCP ارائه میکنه، و به آنها 20% تخفیف میده، البته برای بعضی کشورهای خاص. این ربطی به کارکنان شرکت مایکروسافت نداره.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خب باشه قبول 20% تخفیف میده الان Windows 7 Home Premium قیمتش $119.99 هست درسته؟ خب این اگه 20% تخفیف بگیره میشه چقد؟حالا دقیق نمیدونم حدود 95$ خب بعدش شما چطوری این رو با قیمت حدود 100 هزار تومن میخری بعد میای به قیمت 10 هزار تومن میفروشی ؟ والا باز اگه قیمت خود مایکروسافت رو میدادین یه چیزی.خیلی تابلو هست این کارا قدیمی شده


اونجا در داخل پست ذکر شده: "امتیازهای ویژه"، و در ادامه اومده "برای مثال"، یعنی یکی از امتیازهایی که قائل میشه این هست، نه اینکه لزوما به همه این افراد 20 درصد تخفیف میده!




> والا باز اگه قیمت خود مایکروسافت رو میدادین یه چیزی.خیلی تابلو هست این کارا قدیمی شده


کسی مجبورت نکرده که بخری؛ اونی که دوست داشت، و از آقای کرامتی هم شناخت کافی داشت، میخره، اونی هم که دوست نداشت، نمیخره.
اگر هم بر فرض مشکل داشت، کاربران این سایت میدوند چطوری آقای کرامتی را پیدا کنند، شما زیاد خودت رو ناراحت نکن!

----------


## Felony

> سعی نکن کاربران رو با این حرفها گمراه کنی! شما میخای بیای اینهمه ادم رو گول بزنی الکی یه ویندوز رو فلان تومن بفروشی بعدش بگی ویندوز اوریجیناله و با 20% خریدم حدود 100 هزار تومن حالا اصلا 100 هزار تومن هم نه 50 هزار تومن بعد میای اینو به ملت میدی 10 تومن؟ 
> ذکر شده 20% قظیه 20% هم سیر تا پیازش رو گفتم بهت ولی باز میخای با این حرفها به گند کاری خودت ادامه بدی .
> خجالت بکش این پولها خوردن نداره اون کسی که این ویندوز رو ازت میخره دلش خوشه که مثلا ویندوز اوریجینال خریده دیگه نمیدونه که همون ویندوزی هست که همه جا پره.
> شما کی میای اینجا واسه کلاهبرداری انتظار هم داری که کسی نظری نده؟نگه این چطوریاست؟ چطوری خودت 100 تومن خریدی اونوقت به ما میدی 10 تومن؟
> این کارا رو بزار کنار یه روزی چوب کارهای بدت رو میخوری اگه میخای ویندوز اوریجینال بفروشی از طریق همون دوستات که با مایکروسافت ارتباط دارن سیدی ویندوز با پاکت اوریجینال که مستقیما از خود مایکروسافت خریداری شده رو با همون قیمت بخر بیار تو ایران 20 تومن گرونتر بفروش من خودم خریدارشم . مثلا همین Windows 7 Home Premium رو $119.99 دلار بخر بیا اینجا من خودم 150 هزار تومن میخرم ازت


من خودم 2 نسخه از این ویندوز رو خریداری کردم ، در سایت مایکروسافت هم کاملا فعال شد و هیچ مشکلی هم نداره و به اسم خودم هم ثبت شده .
در ضمن همونطور که آقای کشاورز گفتن شما رو کسی مجبور نکرده که بیای واین ویندوز رو بخری ، آقای کرامتی رو کسایی که باید بشناسند میشناسن و از سوابق ایشون خبر دارن ، شما هم بهتره بدونی فردی با این سابقه به خاطر 10 هزار تومن نمیاد تمام سوابق کاری و ... خودش رو زیر سوال ببره .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خجالت بکش این پولها خوردن نداره اون کسی که این ویندوز رو ازت میخره دلش خوشه که مثلا ویندوز اوریجینال خریده دیگه نمیدونه که همون ویندوزی هست که همه جا پره.


اولا من فروشنده نیستم، فروشنده کس دیگه ایی هست.

ثانیا، تو این وسط چیکاره هستی؟! صاحب سایت رو خریداران میشناسند، ما هم میشناسیم؛ اگر تو نمیشناسی، و کل فعالیتت در این سایت خواندن پست ها و ارسال 3 پست، آن هم فقط در همین تاپیک هست، سایت و کاربرانش چیکار کنند؟! حتما شنیدی که میگن؛ بخاطر یک بی نماز، در مسجد رو نمی بندند!

تو نخر، کسی مگه مجبورت کرده؟! خوبه که آدم وقتی از چیزی اطمینان کامل نداره، و با محیطی کاملا آشنا نیست؛ قبل از اینکه خودش را در آن زمینه و در آن محیط خراب کنه، کمی درایت نشون بده، و حرف های عجولانه و بیخود نزنه!

----------


## sanbad

ممکنه راهنمایی کنید:

 یک DVD ویندوز 7 ultimate خریدم کرک بود ولی نیازی به اکتیو شدن نداشت و حتی آپدیت هم می شود! و در validate معتبر شناخته میشود.
ویندوز فوق الذکر در مراحل اینستال می پرسد 64 بیت نصب کند یا 32 بیت.
*چرا در ویندوز های ارائه شده توسط شما باید قبل از خرید انتخاب کنیم 32 یا 64؟*

برای کسانیکه تعجب کرده اند چطور ویندوز اوریجینال به این ارزانی در بازار پیدا می شود:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=1533

http://www.ditii.com/2009/11/06/lega...-or-even-free/

----------


## sanbad

http://مهارت-های-کامپیوتری.iranictne...B%8C%D9%85.htm

بخش خبر آی تی ایران - بیل گیتس در جریان سفر آسیایی خود از تولید ویندوز ارزان قیمت به دولت های آسیایی خبر داد.
مدیر مایکروسافت دیروز گفت که این کمپانی با برخی دولت های آسیایی برای فروش ویندوز در خور و ارزان قیمت مذاکراتی را انجام خواهد داد و این مقدمه ای خواهد بود تا میلیون ها نفر از افرادی که توانایی مالی چندانی ندارند مهارت های کامپیوتری را فرا بگیرند.
مایکروسافت هم اکنون قصد دارد تا نسخه جدید ویندوز خود با عنوان windows XP starter edition را در اختیار دولت های مالزی و تایلند بگذارد تا برای کسانی که به تازگی کار با کامپیوتر را شروع کرده اند استفاده شود.
گیتس که در جریان سفر به کشورهای آسیای جنوب شرقی در یک کنفرانس خبری در مالزی سخن می گفت در عین حال تصریح کرد که با سایر دولت های آسیایی نیز برای داشتن چنین برنامه هایی و ارایه کامپیوترهای ارزان قیمت به شهروندانشان مذاکراتی را انجام خواهد داد.
بیل گیس در جریان این سفر با عبدالله احمد بداوی نخست وزیر مالزی درباره توسعه تکنولوژی اطلاعات در این کشور دیدار و مذاکره کرد.
مایکروسافت و مقامات رسمی مالزی همچنین یک یادداشت تفاهم به ارزش ده میلیون رینگیت که معادل 2.62 میلیون دلار است امضا کردند.
بر اساس این یادداشت تفاهم ارایه برنامه های فناوری اطلاعات در بیش از ده هزار مدرسه و برای مدت 5 سال امکان پذیر می شود.
*گفتنی است برخی صاحب نظران معتقدند علاقه مندی شدید بیل گیتس برای حضور در آسیا به خنثی کردن موضوع تهدید سیستم عامل لینوکس هم مربوط می شود که به نظر می رسد طی سالهای اخیر به تدریج در آسیا در حال رشد و پیشرفت بوده است .*

اریخ :  25    آبان     1382

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یک DVD ویندوز 7 ultimate خریدم کرک بود ولی نیازی به اکتیو شدن نداشت و حتی آپدیت هم می شود! و در validate معتبر شناخته میشود.
> ویندوز فوق الذکر در مراحل اینستال می پرسد 64 بیت نصب کند یا 32 بیت.
> *چرا در ویندوز های ارائه شده توسط شما باید قبل از خرید انتخاب کنیم 32 یا 64؟*


ویندوز هم به صورت یک پک 32 و 64 بیتی عرضه میشه، هم به صورت پک های مستقل 32 یا 64 بیتی؛ مشتری میتونه به دلخواه خودش انتخاب کنه که کدوم حالت رو میخواد، البته پکی که هر دو رو با هم داشته باشه، گرونتر هست.
من هم برای ویستا یک DVD شامل هر دو حالت 32 و 64 بیتی داشتم که به کاربر امکان انتخاب میداد.

لینک زیر مربوط به فروش Windows 7 Ultimate به صورت یک پک 32 و 64 بیتی هست:
http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft...op2_ULTfull_r4

----------


## SANRSANR

*سلام دوستان:

من توی گوگ سرچ کردم،دیدم لایسنس ویندوز 10 هزار تومان!

البته توی پی سی ورد خودمون هم دیده بودم.ولی خداییش خیلی ارزونه!

نوشته هاتون رو خوندم.و چند تا سوال دارم:

1-سرویس پک 1 و 2 و 3 ،اکتیوشون یکییه؟
2-آیا برای همیشه ویندوزمون اورجینال میشه؟مثلآ 20 بار هم که ویندوزمون پاک بشه و نصب کنیم،اکتیو میشه؟
3-برای خرید به کجا بایستی مراجعه کنم؟
4-آیا سی دی به دستمون میرسه،یا فقط سریال؟
5-من خودم فروشنده ی سیستم هستم.پس از 6 ماه سیستمم خود به خود از کار می افته.چهار تا دونه هم نرم افزار نصب کنم،کند میشه.آیا با خرید این لایسنس،همه ی مشکلات برطرف میشه،و سیستم دیگه نیازی به نصب ویندوز نداره؟
ممنون.
راستی قیمت همکار رو واسم میل(پ.خ) کنید،تا براتون بفروشم و درصدی هم گیر خودم بیاد.
*

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> سرویس پک 1 و 2 و 3 ،اکتیوشون یکییه؟


بله. با همین شماره سریال سرویس پک ها نیز قابل نصب هستند.



> آیا برای همیشه ویندوزمون اورجینال میشه؟مثلآ 20 بار  هم که ویندوزمون پاک بشه و نصب کنیم،اکتیو میشه؟


بله.



> برای خرید به کجا بایستی مراجعه کنم؟


فروشگاه برنامه نویس: http://shop.barnamenevis.org



> آیا سی دی به دستمون میرسه،یا فقط سریال؟


یک DVD بدون تغییر (دانلود شده از اکانت MSDN از سایت مایکروسافت) بهمراه شماره سریال تحویل می شود.



> من خودم فروشنده ی سیستم هستم.پس از 6 ماه سیستمم  خود به خود از کار می افته.چهار تا دونه هم نرم افزار نصب کنم،کند میشه.آیا  با خرید این لایسنس،همه ی مشکلات برطرف میشه،و سیستم دیگه نیازی به نصب  ویندوز نداره؟


خیلی از مشکلات مربوط به Licensing که بصورت عمدی در ویندوز های کرک شده ایجاد می شوند با استفاده از نسخه دارای مجوز صحیح رفع می شوند.

----------


## Iran58

سلام
براي نصب ويندوز7چه حداقل هاي لازم است باتشكر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

روی سیستمی که ویستا خوب کار میکرده ویندوز 7 هم خوب کار میکند. نگارش های پائین تر ویندوز 7 مانند Home Premium روی سیستم های با امکانات کمتر که تا کنون از ویندوز XP استفاده می کرده اند نیز خوب کار میکند.

----------


## simul8or

> آقاي كرامتي چرا قيمت محصولات ارائه شده اين همه پايينه ؟


لایسنس ها هیج مشکلی ندارند. من لایسنس Windows 7 Ultimate رو خریداری کردم (دو ماه پیش از جای دیگر).
ویندوز به راحتی با اتصال به اینترنت فعال می شود و شما می توانید جدید ترین update ها را دانلود کنید. فقط نکته مهم اینجاست که لایسنس ها همگی به غیر از Enterprise، فقط برای یک سیستم می باشند.
 واقعا ارزش خرید را دارد. تمامی نرم افزار های مایکروسافت که نیاز به windows genuine دارند به راحتی نصب می شوند. من کاملا راضی هستم. :تشویق:

----------


## simul8or

تصاویر مربوط به فعال سازی ویندوز 7 با لایسنس های فروشگاه:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=207266

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
من نمیتونم ویندوز را آپ کنم  :گریه: 

*امروز دوباره تست کردم آپلود کرد ، درست شد !! شاید مشکل از اینترنت من بوده !!*

----------


## barnamenevis7799

سلام خسته نباشيد اقاي كاربران ببخشيد شماره تلفن همراه  اقاي كرامتي چيه؟

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> اقای کرامتی ، تو توضیحاتتون گفتید که یکسری از نسخه ها قابلیت نصب بر روی 1 سیستم رو داره ، خواستم بدونم موقع اتصال به اینترنت سریال پردازنده یا چیزی به مایکروسافت ارسال میشه یا ...
> 
> منظورم این هست که اگه یه وقت فکر ارتقاء بسیستم به سرمون بزنه دیگه این دیسک ویندوز بدون کرک فعال نمیشه ؟


سلام 
دوست عزیز منهم دسترسی به این لینک دارم 
اما توضیح اینکه به چه شکل کار میکند:
من در دانشگاهی در هلند کار میکنم www.stenden.com و این دانشگاه نرم افزارهایی رو که لازم داره رو خریده ( ما تقریبا تمامی محصولات مایکروسافت و داریم ) و برای استفاده کارمندان  خودش آنها رو در سرورش قرار داده و به هر کارمند مرتبط با این محصولات هم لینک به این سرور رو داده و ما هم دانلود میکنیم و استفاده میکنیم اما از این محصول ما میتوانیم فقط برای کارهای دانشگاه استفاده کنیم و برای استفاده شخصی ممنوع است ( البته استفاده هم بشه تا کسی نبینه نمیشه تشخیص داد که چه کسی نصب کرده ) مثلا من برای کارم سه تا کامپیوتر در اختیار دارم و میخوام مثلا آفیس 2007 را روی یکی از اینها نصب کنم حال دانلود میکنم و نصب میکنم و یه نسخه هم روی کامپیوتر شخصی خودم نصب میکنم ( حال کی میخواد بفهمه ) در ضمن اگر این برنامه برای کشوری مانند ایران که قانون کپی رایت هم نداره فرستاده بشه که دیگه کسی نمیفهمه تا جریمه ای هم داشته باشه .

----------


## جواد ملاولی

سلام. یه سوال:
من Windows 7 Ultimate N ویرایش 22 اکتبر رو دانلود کردم و با یک فایل کرک، کرکش کردم و به راحتی اکتیو شده و بدون هیچ مشکلی آپدیت ها رو دریافت می کنه. می خوام ببینم ویندوز من با ویندوز فروشگاه برنامه نویس از جهت قابلیت و سرعت و ... فرق داره یا نه؟

----------


## JaguarXF

کمی بی ربط: یکی از لپ تاپهام که چون تبلت هست مشخصات ضعیفتری داره تقریبا هر دو روز یکبار با ویستا کرش میکرد اما در این چند ماهه که به ویندوز سون ارتقاش دادم کوچکترین مشکلی نداشته.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

*در** صورتی که با سریال این ویندوز ها یک ویندوز دیگر فعال شود (ویندوزی که قبلا کرک شده بوده)*
آیا مشکلی ایجاد می شود؟
یا پیشنهاد میکنید با همین DVD فروشگاه از ابتدا Clean Install کنیم؟


راستش تا زمانی که آپدیت KB791033 رو نصب نکرده بودم همه چیز درست آپدیت  میشد ولی دیگه فکر کنم مجبورم لایسنسش رو بخرم. کرک های بعد از این آپدیت فقط هشدار Genuine رو غیرفعال میکنند وخبری از آپدیت نیست.

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

این محصول هنوز هم قابل خریداری هست یا نه؟
چون در فروشگاه برنامه نویس این محصول رو نمیبینم :متفکر: 
امکان خرید تلفنی هم وجود داره یا خیر؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

الان موجودی محصولات فروشگاه از کالاهای فوق تمام شده است. به زودی و با تامین کالا در انبار فروش مجددا ادامه خواهد یافت.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

آقا جواب ما رو ندادید:



> سلام. یه سوال:
> من Windows 7 Ultimate N ویرایش 22 اکتبر رو دانلود کردم و با یک فایل کرک، کرکش کردم و به راحتی اکتیو شده و بدون هیچ مشکلی آپدیت ها رو دریافت می کنه. می خوام ببینم ویندوز من با ویندوز فروشگاه برنامه نویس از جهت قابلیت و سرعت و ... فرق داره یا نه؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام. یه سوال:
> من Windows 7 Ultimate N ویرایش 22 اکتبر رو دانلود کردم و با یک فایل کرک، کرکش کردم و به راحتی اکتیو شده و بدون هیچ مشکلی آپدیت ها رو دریافت می کنه. می خوام ببینم ویندوز من با ویندوز فروشگاه برنامه نویس از جهت قابلیت و سرعت و ... فرق داره یا نه؟


سلام.
آخه انتظار دارید چه جوابی بگیرید؟ ما که کف دستمونو بو نکردیم بدونیم شما چه نسخه ای رو Download کرده اید و چه نواقصی یا ایرادات امنیتی ممکنه داشته باشه؟ کسی نمیتونه بگه ویندوز شما مشکل داره یا نه، اما هممون می تونیم بگیم که نسخه اصلی ویندوز فاقد هر گونه Trojan و ... هستش. اصلا یکی از دلائل خرید نسخه های اصل همین حس ترس و بی اطلاعی از اینه که ویندوز Crack شده من، آیا ایرادی هم داره یا خیر.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

برای من که به خوبی کار میکنه، 
Windows 7 Ultimate در بیست دقیقه نصب و در 10 ثانیه Activate شد. بدون هیچ مشکلی.

نکته جالب این که قبلا که ویندوزم کرک بود به محصولات دیگر مایکروسافت که کرک شده بودند هم گیر میداد ، ولی جالبه که با Activate شدن ویندوز دیگه به کرک بودن office و غیره گیر نمیده....

از دست پیام های اعصاب خورد کن ویندوز راحت شدم....


با تشکر از *DelphiAssistant*

----------


## khazaie01

> نکته جالب این که قبلا که ویندوزم کرک بود به محصولات دیگر مایکروسافت که کرک شده بودند هم گیر میداد ، ولی جالبه که با Activate شدن ویندوز دیگه به کرک بودن office و غیره گیر نمیده....


سلام دوست عزیز 
این به هیچ عنوان ربطی به اصل بودن لایسنس نداره ، لایسنس آفیس برای خودش جداست...
من سون را از همین سایت خریدم ولی آفیس لایسنس اصلی نیست و گیر میده !!

در کل لایسنس سایت اصلی است و در این شکی نیست ...

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

کاملا واضح است که لایسنس ویندوز و آفیس فرق می کند ، من هم در همینش موندم! البته سایت مایکروسافت اصل نبودن آفیس را تشخیص می دهد ولی داخل خود ویندوز پیامی مثل قبل داده نمی شود...

شاید هم هنوز آپدیت مورد نظر نصب نشده (OGA) است...

----------


## saeed.amd

شما هنوزم ویندوز 7 میفروشین؟اخه توی سایت فروشگاه ندیدم

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> الان موجودی محصولات فروشگاه از کالاهای فوق تمام شده است. به زودی و با تامین کالا در انبار فروش مجددا ادامه خواهد یافت.



سلام ،

منظورتون از به زودي چقدر زود هست ؟ فكر ميكنيد ظرف يكي دو هفته آينده اين كار عملي بشه ؟

ممنون

----------


## ali38del

آیا این امکان وجود داره که محصولاتی مانند *آفیس* و *ویژوال استدیو 2010* را هم به همین صورت ارائه کنید.منظورم با *لایسنس معتبر*.ممنون.

----------


## Unknownlive

اقا 2 تا لایسنس سون بده بیاد !! پس کو ما که به همه مدیرا والا پیغام دادیم ؟!!!

----------


## KING2010

من ويندوز سون رو چند ماه پيش ازتون خريدم . روي هيچ سيستمي هم غير از لپ تاپ خودم نصبش نكردم و الان كه براي بار دوم نصب و آپديتش كردم صفحه دسكتاپم سياه شده و ويندوزم غير قانوني شناخته شده و وقتي سريال رو دوباره ميدم باز هم ارور قلابي بودن ميده . اگه سريال واقعا معتبره چرا اينطور شده و بايد چكار كنم؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این شیطنتی است که چند وقت است مایکروسافت انجام میده، یعنی وقتی کاربر از یک سری IP های ایران کانکت میشه (نمیدونم دقیقا کدام Range است) لایسنس رو باطل میکنه.
برای خودم که هنوز بدون مشکل کار میکنه و آپدیت هم میشه.

----------


## Felony

> من ويندوز سون رو چند ماه پيش ازتون خريدم . روي هيچ سيستمي هم غير از لپ تاپ خودم نصبش نكردم و الان كه براي بار دوم نصب و آپديتش كردم صفحه دسكتاپم سياه شده و ويندوزم غير قانوني شناخته شده و وقتي سريال رو دوباره ميدم باز هم ارور قلابي بودن ميده . اگه سريال واقعا معتبره چرا اينطور شده و بايد چكار كنم؟





> این شیطنتی است که چند وقت است مایکروسافت انجام میده، یعنی وقتی کاربر از یک سری IP های ایران کانکت میشه (نمیدونم دقیقا کدام Range است) لایسنس رو باطل میکنه.
> برای خودم که هنوز بدون مشکل کار میکنه و آپدیت هم میشه.


تائید میشه ، این بالمر احمق معلوم نیست چه غلطی میکنه اون وقت میگه چرا Copyright رو رعایت نمیکنید ، من هم لاینس ویندوزم باطل شده و میخوام یکی دیگه بگیرم ولی دست نگه داشتم ببینم این برادر بالمر چه سیاستی رو میخواد پیش بگیره و باز هم میخواد لایسنس رو غیر فعال کنه یا نه ، فعلا ویندوز رو کرک کردم تا حال بالمر جا بیاد !  :قهقهه:  :چشمک:

----------


## ali38del

سلام.
من هم از شما ویندوز 7 خریده بودم. ولی حالا که دوباره نصب کردم دیگه اکتیو نمی شه و میگه که سریال بلاک شده.حالا من چه کار کنم؟

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

سلام
جناب *DelphiAssistant* , گفته بودید که پس از تامین موجودی فروشگاه اقدام به فروش دوباره خواهید کرد.
-میتونم بپرسم که این اتفاق خواهد افتاد یا خیر؟
-در حال حاظر امکان فروش شماره سریال و کد فعالسازی هم وجود نداره؟(ویندوز رو خودم دانلود میکنم :خجالت: )
-آیا مطمئن هستید که این قضیه Block شدن لایسنس که برای بعضی ها بوجود اومده به علت IP ایران هست؟ یه میتونه دلایل دیگه ای هم داشته باشه؟ :متفکر: 
در هر صورت اگر امکان خرید لایسنس از شما وجود داره لطفا راهنمایی کنید. ممنون.

----------


## razmjoo

لایسنس ها آماده شد ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ارائه دهنده لایسنس ها در آلمان لو رفته و دیگر امکان تهیه لایسنس معتبر به شکل فوق وجود ندارد.

----------


## razmjoo

یعنی راه دیگه ای نیست ؟ حتی یکی هم برام باقی نمونده ؟

----------

